
Ask HN: What's your total monthly SaaS spend? What products are you using? - tanmaydesai89
Recently I was looking at how much we spend on SaaS, and it made me wonder -<p>For those who don&#x27;t mind sharing, what&#x27;s your total monthly SaaS spend? Where?<p>Here&#x27;re some SaaS expenses that I can share off the top of my head: (amount in USD)<p>- Video Calling&#x2F;Screensharing: 60<p>- Internal Docs: 80 (docs, spreadsheet)<p>- Emails: 60<p>- Team Communications: 60<p>- Customer Success: 90<p>- Survey&#x2F;Feedback: 35<p>- Calendar Scheduling: 30<p>- CRM: 90<p>- Email Client: 60<p>- Lead Enhancement: 50 (get more details about given email&#x2F;domain)<p>- Accounting: 70<p>- Private Beta Launch: 75<p>- Project Management: Free<p>- Analytics: Free<p>Total -&gt; ~750 USD<p><i>+ PLUS</i> 
Few hundred dollars every month, while testing out a few SaaS, that requires credit card upfront, which you forget to cancel. (Q2 - Does this happen to you often?)<p><i>PS.</i>
• This does not include tech expenses. I&#x27;ll sync up with our tech team and update soon.
======
aidanlister
We spend ~$7k/month on SaaS relating to employees.

    
    
      Google 20.90
      Travis C 1,494.96
      InVision 150.73
      Base CRM 452.46
      1password 209.78
      Rsync.net 15.27
      Abstract 50.91
      Adobe 79.29
      Balsamiq 12.40
      StatusPage.io 44.38
      Github 10.68
      Balsamiq 0.00
      Zendesk 904.57
      Chart.io 303.21
      Github 157.42
      Hubspot 1,536.15
      Google - GSuite 373.68
      Intercom 155.60
      Xero 141.25
      Browserling 28.98
      Microsoft 26.40
      Slack 337.40
      Open Test 15.30
      Atlassian 628.60
      BuildKite 46.30
    

We spend a further $8k/month on SaaS relating to customer hosting, eg SaaS
subscriptions like SendGrid but not including AWS spend.

~~~
tanmaydesai89
Thank you for sharing this. I've 2 follow-up questions:

Q1 - I see some overlapping as well? ie. Base vs Hubspot? Is it the case or
false assumption? Q2 - (If you're comfortable) How big is the team?

------
codingdave
This data would be easier to put into context if anyone who replies also
includes the number of employees that are supported by their SaaS budget.

~~~
tanmaydesai89
Completely agree with you. I'm trying to ask this in a follow-up question if
one is comfortable.

We're a 10 people team.

------
johnmarcus
Yup, about the same amount for about the same set of tools.

~~~
tanmaydesai89
Thanks for sharing. How do you manage SaaS expenses? human/sheet/accounting
s/w?

~~~
johnmarcus
accounting software is used for formal bookkeeping, but i don't think it
categorizes in this way.

good'ol spreadsheet is how we keep track of them. the spreadsheet also allows
input for the terms/renewal period, purpose, and whom owns the relationship.

There probably is a small product to be created here, but im not sure people
would pay for it in itself, maybe as a bonus feature with something of more
utility.

~~~
tanmaydesai89
Thanks for the info! The spreadsheet is a way to go!

------
cm2012
Around $1000 per month and the best money I spend.

~~~
tanmaydesai89
Thank you for sharing. I've 2 follow-up questions:

Q1 - (If you don't mind sharing) how many people does $1K supports? Q2 - how
do you manage SaaS expense? human/sheet/accounting s/w?

------
ericb
Who are you using for lead enhancement?

~~~
tanmaydesai89
Hunter.io

------
chupa-chups
\- JIRA

\- GSuite

\- Bitbucket

\- Azure (cancelled, running for another 2 months)

\- AWS

\- JetBrains

\- JFrog

This is obviously per person, so count yourself :)

~~~
tanmaydesai89
Thank you for sharing this. I have 1 follow-up question:

Q - What products do you use for sales & marketing?

------
orky56
-Heroku (36)

-Constant Contact (60)

-Github (Free)

-Box (10)

-Asana (Free)

-CRM (built in-house)

-Accounting (built in-house)

~50 employees ~1mm ARR

~~~
tanmaydesai89
Impressive! I've 2 follow-up questions for you?

Q1 - Why not go for SaaS products available in the market for accounting and
CRM? (really curious)

Q2 - how much time and energy was spent building in-house CRM/accounting? and
is it worth?

------
softwarefounder
\- JIRA

\- Figma

\- GSuite (Business)

\- SendGrid

\- JetBrains

\- Jamf (*Free)

\- Bitbucket

\- AWS (hosting infra)

~~~
tanmaydesai89
Thank you for sharing this. I have a follow-up question:

Q - What products do you use for sales & marketing?

